
Ask HN: How does post banning work on HN? - futureishere
Hello everyone, I&#x27;m quite new to the HN community, so please forgive me if I&#x27;m doing something wrong, or if there&#x27;s a better way to ask this question. Just please let me know!<p>So, I had submitted this post this morning under Show HN: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=15277484 and it was gaining traction, was on the front page for quite some time, and then it suddenly vanished from trending&#x2F;new&#x2F;show pages.<p>Due to the sudden disappearance, I can&#x27;t believe it was because of the downvotes. I think most probably one of the mods(?) removed it for some reason.<p>Was it done because the post involved Paul Graham? Is there a way I can contact the mods about the reason(or they can contact me)? I&#x27;d definitely want to know about any mistakes that I had made, even unintentionally, so that I don&#x27;t repeat them in the future! Thanks :-)
======
brudgers
The knowledgeable answers can only come from the moderators. Try using the
|contact| link at the bottom of the page.

~~~
grzm
You might find the guidelines and FAQ useful as well:

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

The FAQ includes information about ranking and flagging:

> _How are stories ranked?_

> _The basic algorithm divides points by a power of the time since a story was
> submitted. Comments in comment threads are ranked the same way._

> _Other factors affecting rank include user flags, anti-abuse software,
> software which downweights overheated discussions, and moderator
> intervention._

Also, the guidelines request (as 'brudgers points out):

> _Please don 't post on HN to ask or tell us something. Instead, please send
> it to hn@ycombinator.com._

I'd speculate that it was just the normal churn. 'dang and 'sctb have
commented many times that they specifically take care on posts that reference
YC in some way.

